# question about adding deck to a flat bottom jon boat



## crankbait09 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been viewing a lot of the work that the members of this forum have been doing and I must say it's quite impressive.

I as well have a 14' flat bottom jon boat and have a question about adding a deck.

I notice that almost everyone has there deck all the way to the top of the boat, just underneath the rolled edge. i thought that higher you go up, the less stable the boat is. Is that not true?

I have not yet attempted to strip mine down and add a deck, but this was just something I was thinking of.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 27, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> I notice that almost everyone has there deck all the way to the top of the boat, just underneath the rolled edge. i thought that higher you go up, the less stable the boat is. Is that not true?



True. Higher the deck, higher the center of gravity, more tippy.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 27, 2012)

i have a 12ft flat bottom and i put a casting deck on the front of my boat... i didnt go all the way up to the lip on the sides though. my deck is only as high as the bench seats. check out my build thread in my signature!


----------



## crankbait09 (Jun 27, 2012)

so at what height should you max the deck out at? I won't know if it's to high until it's built.........

am i wrong?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 27, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> so at what height should you max the deck out at? I won't know if it's to high until it's built.........
> 
> am i wrong?



well a 14 ft boat is going to be more stable than my little 12... so you might be ok going as high as possible? but i try to stay on the safe side. i would rather be a little more stable and sit lower in the boat. but in the end it is your boat and your build! you can always change it if you dont like it!


----------



## Coach d (Jun 27, 2012)

If you tell the guys the width they could probably help you out better.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine sits on top of the seats and I like it that way. I don't have to worry about things rolling off and it's a little harder to kick something off, though it can be done.


----------



## Vermonster (Jun 28, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> so at what height should you max the deck out at? I won't know if it's to high until it's built.........
> 
> am i wrong?



Take the boat out and stand on the front seat. If it's tippy - you likely shouldn't deck higher than your seats. Keeping it under the rail will help keep stuff in the boat as well if you're hitting chop or it's windy.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jun 28, 2012)

I will get some dimensions together tonight so you can get a rough idea of what I am up against.
I do know that the existing boat bottom is 36" wide, I don;t recall the highest width.

As for the seats, the previous owner(s) took out all three bench seats, moved one of them to an off center location and then added bucket seats. one in the front and one in the back.

I plan on modifying over the winter but really unsure if I want to remove rivets and what not to adjust seat locations........the center bench is rivetted in. not sure yet

see attached photo.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a worth reading. Looking forward to seeing your build.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9074


----------



## crankbait09 (Jun 28, 2012)

very informative read......thank you.

I see I wasn't the only one with this question


----------

